# Great Unclean (One) Conversion



## Toothy Grin (Oct 18, 2015)

So I recently got back into Warhammer (the last time I picked up a miniature was back in my teens) and decided to pick up a Glottkin, some green stuff and try something a bit ambitious to kickstart a new 40k chaos army.

The model is glorious so I've got to say I felt pretty awful hacking it up with a craft knife.
I just hope I can do it justice.

Early stages yet but comments and criticism much appreciated.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice greenstuffing! The stick looks a bit to weak though. Are you going to build it up with greenstuff too? And what is you plan on the base? I think as a whole it needs some nurglings that follows it and some who rides ontop of him. I'll be following this!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Oooooh papa! That's a nasty one. Awesome!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loving it. GS+Chaos is always such a win!!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

That's some impressive sculpting work, I prefer it to the original so far. Looking forward to how it turns out.


----------



## Toothy Grin (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys.
I've ended up doing quite a bit more work and for now I think he's done (too excited to get started painting).
@Moriouce I ran out of nurglings off of the sprues so I've only got a couple on the model. I would've tried my hand at sculpting a few for the base but I'm short on greenstuff. Definitely something I'll be adding in the future when i get more gs.

Anyway, here's how papa is looking now.
(fyi i sprayed him up so the details are easier to pick out)


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Does the nurglings on his back have a head on a plate? Awesome fun! 
I'm not to sure about the GUO's tongue though. Looks to thin for me.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This was going in such a wonderful direction and now I'm not sure about it. The tongue is not working it need to be beefed up or gone altogether. I liked the old face especially the nose. He looked all kind a messed up goodness now he kind of looks like someone hit him in the face with a shovel a couple of times and called it a day. The horns also need to thickened up at the base then tapered off to a point. I really don't know what is going on with the right hand. I love everything you have done with the back, the belly and the left hand so if you can bring the rest into line with those parts this would be a really kick ass model.


----------



## Toothy Grin (Oct 18, 2015)

I tried to work with the criticism. Was able to clean up a bit but there wasn't too much I could do with the last dregs of greenstuff, so I hope it's an improvement, let me know what you guys think of the tongue/face.
The painting is roughly 3/4 of the way there. It's involved a lot of washes and I still have the final highlights/details to go but I think it's pretty much there.
The things that will be getting work are the base, staff, horns, nurglings, spots and other bodily protusions. Plus there's all the slime to add but that'll be the very final bit (a sort of nurgley christening).

Anyway, here it is. Will be going into my local GW tomorrow to get some more work done on this guy so the final images should be up in the near future.

(excuse the shoddy wip photos)




























a shot of papa tucked up in the cabinet with plaguebearer entourage.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The thing as a whole is an amazing feat! Still not sure about the tongue though. And I want to see the staff from some more perspectives.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Certainly coming up nicely, well done on this one. Not too sure on the pale skin you painted on him but the warts and whatnot came up nicely, but if thats how you like your nurgle instead of the more common green skins.


----------

